# Gummistiefel



## Kathrinvdm (9. Jan. 2021)

Liebe Teichkollegen und -kolleginnen, 

ich wünsche ein frohes neues Jahr! Möge es gesund, sonnig (und mit Regen in der Nacht) und außerdem rundum vergnüglich werden. Ich freue mich jedenfalls darauf, wieder mit Euch zu fachsimpeln, meine Teichabenteuer zu teilen und an den Euren teilhaben zu dürfen. 

Und dank erster Gartenarbeiten habe ich gleich mal eine Materialfrage: Welche Gummistiefel könnt Ihr empfehlen, die wirklich richtig wasserdicht sind? Sämtliche No-Name-Produkte, die ich in den letzten knapp fünf Jahren ausprobiert habe, waren maximal wasserabweisend – bei Arbeiten im Teich waren die Füße ratzfatz nass. Vor zwei Jahren habe ich mir dann ein paar ziemlich teurer Aigle-Gummistiefel gegönnt, und die haben ca. ein Jahr gehalten, dann wurden auch sie undicht – zwischen Sohle und Stiefel scheint sich eine Klebenaht gelöst zu haben. Mist! Das hat mich ziemlich enttäuscht – zumal meine Nachbarn vom Bauernhof auf die Marke schwören. Jetzt haben sie mir Dunlop-Stiefel empfohlen, die haben sie ebenfalls im täglichen Bauernhofgebrauch (wer regelmäßig knöcheltief in der Gülle steht, hat ganz sicher ein gesteigertes Interesse an superdichten Gummistiefeln!). 

Was verwendet Ihr denn, was könnt Ihr empfehlen? Für ein paar kleine Erfahrungsberichte wäre ich sehr dankbar!

Herzliche Grüße
Kathrin


----------



## jolantha (9. Jan. 2021)

Hallo Kathrin,
ich habe meine da : https://www.raiffeisenmarkt.de/dame...&pageView:grid&minPrice:&maxPrice:&pageSize:&
gekauft. 
Die Grünen in der 2 ten Reihe, für 19.99 €. 
Sind nach 5 Jahren immer noch dicht.


----------



## lollo (10. Jan. 2021)

jolantha schrieb:


> Sind nach 5 Jahren immer noch dicht.


Moin,

sieht bei mir ähnlich aus, da steht auch ein Reifenhersteller drauf, und sie sind nach mehr als 5 Jahren immer noch dicht.
Sogar die Frau trägt diese wenn sie mal in den Teich steigt, da der Schaft bei den Herrenstiefel höher ist.


----------



## Biko (10. Jan. 2021)

Ich hab seit 8 Jahren Gummler vom Hofer (in D „Aldi“), die ich für alles verwende ... sogar fürs Betonieren (da trample ich im Beton rum um zu verdichten und die Eisen hinunter zu drücken). 
Kostenpunkt war damals etwa € 15,-
Halten immer noch 100% dicht 
Komfort allerdings Fehlanzeige. Nicht gefüttert, kein Fußbett, Gummigefühl und Passform 0/8/15


Liebe Grüße!


----------



## Kathrinvdm (12. Jan. 2021)

Danke Ihr drei – das hilft mir schon mal sehr weiter! Meint Ihr, man kann meine undichten Aigles mit Fahrradflickzeug dicht bekommen? Ich bekomme nämlich schlechte Laune bei dem Gedanken, die undichten teuren Dinger einfach so wegzuwerfen ... 

Jolantha, ich glaube, mit Deinem Modell versuche ich es auch mal. Danke!


----------



## Kathrinvdm (13. Jan. 2021)

Heute kamen die tollen Gummistiefel an und ich wollte Euch gerade ein Beweisfoto schießen, da musste ich leider feststellen, dass die Größe falsch ist! 
Also zurück damit. Aber ich habe direkt noch mal die richtige Größe bestellt – plus auch gleich ein Paar für meinen Mann in seiner Größe. Denn anprobiert habe ich die Gummistiefel trotzdem und sie waren bis auf die Größe echt perfekt! Also: Neue Bestellung, neues Glück! (Und eine Retoure …)


----------



## jolantha (14. Jan. 2021)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Jolantha, ich glaube, mit Deinem Modell versuche ich es auch mal. Danke!


Hoffentlich halten sie bei Dir auch dicht 


Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Also: Neue Bestellung, neues Glück! (Und eine Retoure …)


Daumen drück


----------



## Kathrinvdm (14. Jan. 2021)




----------

